# Trial für änfänger



## Dark Defender (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
bin ganz neu im forum und suche nach tipps.ich fahre ein wheeler proride 900 mit einer rst capa t5 (ich würde sagen 76 mm).ich fahre jetzt seit etwa 2 jahren cross country und bin nicht schlecht.jedoch denke ich dass cc nicht das richtige für mich ist. downhill würde mir gefallen jedoch sind meine finanziellen möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft und damit kein fully bzw. neues fahrrad möglich.ich springe sehr gerne herum.treppen springen über kleine hindernisse und mache gerne wheelies usw....nach einer schönen folge kranked 3,4 und 5 ist mir aufgefallen dass alle biker die auf dem hinterrad springen und von dem einen geländer aufs andere hardtails fahren. nun stellt sich mir die frage: 
1) ist es gescheit möglich ist mit meinem wheeler trial zu fahren bzw. damit anzufangen?
2) wenn ja wo kann man sich tipps holen wie man z.b. auf dem hinterrad fährt?bücher, internet?
3) fährt man mit klickpedalen oder ohne?

danke im vorraus für euer bemühen (diesen langen text erst mal zu lesen   )


----------



## trialsrider (8. Oktober 2005)

sorry hab nur den letzten Satz gelesen dann hat ich keinen Bock mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 49241 (8. Oktober 2005)

zu1:
nichts ist unmoeglich, auch wenn die aufbauart nicht unbedingt guenstig erscheinen mag. die grundlagen lassen sich bestimmt auch mit deinem jetzigem fahrad erlernen. fuer alles weitere sind die konstruktionen, die du in der bike-gallery findest wahrscheinlich besser geeignet . falls du vorhast, gar kein cc mehr zu fahren, wuerde sich empfehlen, ne andere kurbelgarnietur mit kleinem kettenblatt und nen flachen dirtrahemn zu holen. dann kannst du dein bike trialfreundlicher gestalten und trotzdem noch ab und zu durchs gelaende heizen...
zu2:
tipps findest du in den videos hier bzw in den einzelnen themen und irgendwo war hier sogar einen art leitfaden gelinkt, wo einzelne sachen ausfuerlich beschrieben werden
zu3:
ich wuerde von klickpedalen abraten, da du mit den dingern im falle eines sturzes nicht schnell genug von den pedalen kommst. koennte also ziemlich ungemuetlich werden.


----------



## roborider (8. Oktober 2005)

LINK 


oder besorg dir mal das video Dirty Tricks & Cunning Stunts


----------



## trialsrider (8. Oktober 2005)

So hab jetzt auch mal den ganzen Text gelesen.

Ja kA! guck dich mal im New Vid Thread um lad dir was runter und guck mal wie du das so findest! Dann guck mal was deine finanziellen Mittel so sagen und probier dir ein richtiges Trial Rad zu kaufen....dann machts riesig spaß und du willst NIE wieder aufhören!   

gruß
martin


----------



## Dark Defender (8. Oktober 2005)

also so wie ich auf der website sehe sind das fast kleine bmx räder. kleine räder und keine federgabel.in kranked 3 oda 4 sinds hardtails mit kleiner federgabel. 26 zoll also genau meinem rad entsprechend. was die an ihren bikes gemacht haben weiss ich nicht aba größe etc ist alles gleich groß.
ich werd mnit jetz erstma n paar techniken angucken unda dann üben   .
ps: aus den klickpedalen komm ihc eigentlich schnell und sicher raus nur vll nicht in situationen wo ich panik bekomme....danke für die antworten. für mehr bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## Deleted 49241 (8. Oktober 2005)

gibt auch leute die mit federgabel fahren koennen, aber das scheint eher die ausnahme zu sein. vorteile und nachteile von 20" oder 26" sind weiter unten in einem thread beschrieben. wie gesagt, falls du etwas investieren kannst waere erstmal ein flacherer rahmen und kuerzere kurbelarme relevant. danach dann halt singlespeed oder auch nicht. alles andere findet sich auch leicht in diesem bereich.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. Oktober 2005)

auf jeden fall keine klickpedale. trialen mit klickpedalen is doch crap!

ansonsten, wie schon gepostet, guck dich mal intensiv auf vtcz.ch um. da gibts infos über so ziemlich alle fragen die du haben wirst.


----------



## Balu. (9. Oktober 2005)

> gibt auch leute die mit federgabel fahren koennen, aber das scheint eher die ausnahme zu sein. vorteile und nachteile von 20" oder 26" sind weiter unten in einem thread beschrieben.



Sicher "geht das" mit Federgabel und Clickpedale, is aber bull**** .

Ich stand vor nicht allzu lange Zeit vor dem gleichen Problem wie du. Mit meinem 14" DS-Hardtail wollte ich in der City auch mehr machen können und es gibt immer wieder Leute die es einem vormachen.
Aber: Wirkliche Freiheit beginnt mit der richtigen Wahl der eigenen Grenzen
und um diese erstmal auszuloten und vor allem um die Grundlagen zu festigen habe ich mir ein "echtes" Trialbike aufgebaut. Günstig, da ich als Trialanfänger bestimmt mal was zerkratze oder kaputtmache.
Momentan stehe ich öfter auf dem Rad vorm Computer und schaue mir im "Trackstand" eben solche Filme wie Kranked an. Bringt super Gleichgewicht - und eines Tages kann ich vielleicht auch ein Backwheelhop auf ein Geländer.


----------



## Dark Defender (9. Oktober 2005)

ich dachte eigentlich dass es mit federgabel einfacher sein müsste, wheelie geht ja auch n kleines bisschen besser mit federgabel weil der rückstoß noch mit drückt.und sachen wie bunnyhopp sind mit klickschuhen und pedalen unnütz weil man ja richtig springen kann.ich denke ich würde auch ohne klar kommen aba ich spring ohne klickschuhe nicht sehr hoch.gibts da irgendeinen trick.so wie auf vtcz.ch beschrieben springe ich schon immer. nur nicht hoch


----------



## roborider (9. Oktober 2005)

ja es gibt einen Trick, und zwar:

du übst den Bunny Hop bis du ihn höher schaffst.

Aber es ist wirklich sehr unnormal, dass du ihn nicht nach 10min üben 80cm hoch schaffst, kann ich nicht verstehen.


*ironie*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Oktober 2005)

Trial/tricks mit clickies zu machen ist *unsauber* und blödsinn
damit verbaust du dir die ganzen Techniken und lernst sie falsch, was dann das umlernen sehr viel schwerer macht weil man an die clickie ******** gewöhnt ist.

Und wenn du mal nicht schnell genug aus den clickies rauskommt... viel spass mit den Schmerzen
Ich sag nur, treter/tipper/kettenriss/freilauf durchrutscher der mit clickies daneben geht = SCHMERZEN


----------



## elhefe (9. Oktober 2005)

Dark Defender schrieb:
			
		

> ... aba ich spring ohne klickschuhe nicht sehr hoch.gibts da irgendeinen trick.so wie auf vtcz.ch beschrieben springe ich schon immer. nur nicht hoch




Üb das an einer entsprechend hohen Kante. Wenn es klappt, immer höher werden. Viele Techniken eignen sich nur für/ab bestimmte Höhen.

Kann z.B. auch keinen Bunny an einer Bordsteinkante. Bei höheren Hindernissen geht´s dann wieder.


----------



## Dark Defender (9. Oktober 2005)

80 CM ???? ich schaffe grade mal 30 cm, vll 40 wenns hochkommt.kann des an den pedalen liegen?ich hab ja nur die klickis dran und die haben kein profil und sind glatt?meint ihr das wird besser wenn ich die gegen normale umtausche?


----------



## isah (9. Oktober 2005)

keine schlechte idee... vp's sind ganz gut.. http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_27.html


----------



## Scr4t (9. Oktober 2005)

Also ein bunny mit clicks ist glaub ich etwas anders als der mit normalen pedalen...

Mit click´s ziehst du ja das rad praktisch nur mit den füßen hoch, ohne dich besonders mit dem körper anstrengen zu müssen...
Ohne click´s muss man quasi eine art spannung zwischen mensch und maschiene aufbauen, so das man immer an den pedalen klebt ^^

Ach ist schwer zu umschreiben, ich denke jedoch das der bewegungsablauf usw. doch etwas anders sein wird.

p.s.: wenn mein dad ohne click´s fährt kommt der nichtmal nen bordstein hoch, sondern springt auf den pedalen rum


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Oktober 2005)

ich bin auch in erster linie tourenfahrer und fahre aber konsequent ohne klickies. meiner meinung nach verlernt man mit klickies das fahren. die meisten die mit mir mitfahren stabilisieren sich auf abfahrten indem sie im sattel sitzen bleiben und an den pedalen festgeschnallt sind. bis zu einer gewissen schwierigkeitsschwelle geht das schon gut aber dann sind sie schnell an ihren grenzen.
wenn man richtig gewohnt ist ohne klickies zu fahren, hat man in panik situationen auch schwierigkeiten davon runterzukommen. paniksituationen, zu denen es bei klickiefahrern niemals kommen wird.
es gibt noch eine ganze reihe anderer vorteile von "ohne klickies". zum beispiel die in die kurven reinbrems-fuss-raus technik. am tremalzo hab ich damit fullyfahrer mit dem hardtail innen überholt.
also komm erst mal weg von den klickies, dann kann man weiterschaun..

das dein bunnyhop nicht so hoch klappt, liegt unter anderem an der geometrie eines tourenbikes.
vielleicht hilft dir folgender link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146241&highlight=tourenbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark Defender (10. Oktober 2005)

also ich fahre täglich mehrere kilometer mit dem fahrrad ohn klickis und bin der meinung dass ich schnell aus den pedallen komme.jedoch merke ich dass der bunnyhopp mit klickpedalen sehr schwer ist weil sie total glatt sind. die konzentration liegt bei der verkrallung des schuhes in den pedalen weil man so leicht abrutscht. ich werde mit jezt erstmal andere pedale dranmachen um zu sehn wies dann klappt


----------



## florianwagner (10. Oktober 2005)

es ist vollkommen egal wie schnell du aus den sch§$"/ clickies rauskommst, wenn du ne neue technik übst ist es zwangsläufig, dass du mal schnell abspringen musst. mit clickies kannst du sowas komplett vergessen und brichst dir alle knochen. kauf dir die vp pedale vom trialmarkt, die sind günstig und vollkommen ausreichend dazu noch weiche turnschuhe und gut is...


----------



## jockie (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ihr alle so auf den Clickies herumhackt...ich finde, dass Rollstuhl-Trial eine ebenso ernstzunehmende Disziplin ist, wie Biketrial.   

Mal im Ernst, DarkDefender...geh's langsam an und befolge zumindest mal die simplen Grundratschläge, die auf fast jeder gescheiten Trial-Seite zu finden sind. Die Leute schreiben und reden sich nicht umsonst den Mund fusselig. Die Reißeraktionen kannst' später immer noch machen.

Da steht kein Humbug, sondern ernstgemeinte Tipps, deren Formulierung (mindestens bei vtcz.ch) wohlüberlegt ist.
Damit schonst du Knochen, eignest dir keine falsche Technik an und hast im Endeffekt sicher sogar weniger Kosten alleine durch das ungeschrottete Material.
Vergiss nicht, dass - nicht nur wegen den Clickies - deine Bein- und Fußmuskulatur das Stehen und das Verkeilen in den Pedalen nicht gewohnt ist. Mach den Sattel so tief wie nur irgend möglich, damit du gar nicht auf die Idee kommst, dich hinzusetzen...und mach dir Plattform- oder Doppelkäfigpedale dran. Ein paar Tage bis Wochen so "durchgestanden" wirst du verstehen, was alle meinen.   

Die Geometrie des Rads macht natürlich einen Unterschied, aber die Ausgabe dir'n Trial-Rad zu kaufen kannst du immer noch überlegen, wenn du weißt, ob's dir länger Spaß macht (würde mich wundern, wenn nicht).

Dass man mit 'ner eher CC-orientierten Rahmengeometrie trialen kann, hätte Hans Rey mit seinen GTs jawohl bewiesen, und die Norcos von Ryan Leech haben auch 'nen negativen Tretlageroffset und 'ne recht lange Kettenstrebe.


Viel Spaß!


----------



## jem23 (10. Oktober 2005)

Dark Defender schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde mit jezt erstmal andere pedale dranmachen um zu sehn wies dann klappt


  wie war das noch.. einsicht ist der erste schritt zum erfolg?


----------



## diddi90 (11. Oktober 2005)

kann ich ein bulls razor zum trial umbauen hier ist nen foto aber is etwas älter als meins


----------



## Pellenheimer (11. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> sorry hab nur den letzten Satz gelesen dann hat ich keinen Bock mehr.....




hihihihi....

was ist überhaubt mit schnaps?


----------



## Pellenheimer (11. Oktober 2005)

Dark Defender schrieb:
			
		

> 80 CM ???? ich schaffe grade mal 30 cm, vll 40 wenns hochkommt.kann des an den pedalen liegen?ich hab ja nur die klickis dran und die haben kein profil und sind glatt?meint ihr das wird besser wenn ich die gegen normale umtausche?




die point alien sind ok ,halten bei aufsetzern allerdings nicht so lang und schau das du nen reifen mit dh karkasse am hr fährst 
wegen den durchschlägen ...
ansonsten hs33, felgen flexen und immer schön sparsam mit dem bitumen
dann klappts auch mit der bremsleistung 
und denke dran trial ist gialund macht süchtig http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif
grüsse aus dem herrlichen friburg

pelle


----------



## Schevron (11. Oktober 2005)

jup die point alien sind net schlecht. griffig wie sau, aber sehr schienbeinfeindlich. entweder schützer verwenden oder sich schon mal auf richtig schicke narben und schmerzen einstellen.
vom Grip her tuns doppelkäfigpedale (VP usw.) auch und sie tun nicht ganz so weh =)


----------



## jockie (11. Oktober 2005)

Finde auch: Käfigpedale kannst' immer wieder sanft biegen oder mit
'ner billigen Diamantfeile auch zurechtfeilen. Günstige VP oder auch
so'n paar Wellgo-Käfigpedale.
Ansonsten:
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/



			
				Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> jup die point alien sind net schlecht. griffig wie sau, aber sehr schienbeinfeindlich. entweder schützer verwenden oder sich schon mal auf richtig schicke narben und schmerzen einstellen.
> vom Grip her tuns doppelkäfigpedale (VP usw.) auch und sie tun nicht ganz so weh =)


Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass mir meine podracernder Enkel anhand der 
vermackten Knie meine Erzählungen von "Fahrrädern", "Straßen aus 
Asphalt" und "Stufen" glauben, wenn längst kein Computer mehr JPEGs 
und AVIs darstellen kann und die Echtbilder alle vergilbt sind.


----------



## Die Bergziege (15. Oktober 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Dass man mit 'ner eher CC-orientierten Rahmengeometrie trialen kann, hätte Hans Rey mit seinen GTs jawohl bewiesen, und die Norcos von Ryan Leech haben auch 'nen negativen Tretlageroffset und 'ne recht lange Kettenstrebe.



Jap, kann ich zumindest für meine Verhältnisse bestätigen. Ich wills zwar nicht gleich Trial schimpfen, aber z.B. nen Bunnyhopp (aus Fahrt und Stand) und 90° Drehungen gehn auch mit meinem 21" Fully.

Damit mein ich:






Der Bunnyhopp wird dann zwar nicht sonderlich hoch, je nach dem so 10 - 20 cm, keine ahnung. Kommt auch auf die Dämpfereinstellung an, denn ohne dämpfung und mit viel Vorspann hauts ein ja auch förmlich hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Oktober 2005)

logisch kann man das. kann mir gut vorstelln, dass es durchaus nützlich sein kann, ma eben mit ner cc maschine übern baumstamm zu klettern oder wurzeln zu springen...


----------

